# What do you make your villagers say?



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

When your villagers ask for a new greeting, or the thing they say at the end of sentences. What do you usually pick?
Lately, for greetings, I've been having them say Rally Ho. Its how they say hello in Conde Petie from Final Fantasy 9.

For theyre saying I usually pick attack names from One Piece like delphinium or mutton shot. Whatever I can fit inside the spaces available.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 24, 2016)

all of my villager's greeting is "Hi there friendo" and their catchphrase is "kid"


----------



## radioloves (Mar 24, 2016)

I make them say a bunch of onomatopoeia words, silly words like 'dump head' or 'poopy' or go according to their personality type. It's pretty random, sometimes people who visit are like 'what the actual ___' xD


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 24, 2016)

I like to make my villagers say words that reflect on my town. My town name is Jungle so say will say things like "leaf" "forest" or "vine" etc.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Mar 24, 2016)

i make my villagers say stuff that fit their personality, like for octavian i made his greeting "Gahaha!" and his catchphrase "Kalamari!" because of his species and i made tangy's greeting "Juicy-Nyah!" because of her design, and her catchphrase "Nyah!" because of her being a cat and tucker's catprase being "Icy Baby!" because of him looking like a mammoth! basically its because of their design and personality!


----------



## Momzilla (Mar 24, 2016)

I always give at least one villager "Bazinga" as a catchphrase, then watch to see how it spreads. xD


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

Either something that fits their species i.e. quack for a duck villager etc, or something that just 'goes' with them. For example, this may be just me, but the other day Midge asked for a catchphrase and I thought, 'Hmm, she reminds me of a kinder egg' so she now says kinder egg which I'm finding too adorable. I guess it's the swirls on her cheeks that remind me of them, and she's cute enough to eat. XD

Kitt is also now saying hoppity which is cute too. I hate her initial 'child' phrase. Reminds me of a stern mom lol.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 25, 2016)

One time I taught Clyde to say Bodacious and it started spreading among my villagers.

Then I had Soliel say Metallica.

I also like to make up words for them to say.  I had Rosie saying Quoomty and Soliel saysing Zazutsi.


----------



## arbra (Mar 26, 2016)

My friend makes his villagers all say "pooty-poo" as their catchphrase... comes from the TV show "Call of the Wildman" (Turtleman). I'm secretly jealous that he thought of that.


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 26, 2016)

Depends on the villager. Cranky ones say stuff like "Shut up, you!" or "Shut your face!" while snooties will be "What else?" or "Hurry up!", while the normals say stuff like "I like talking" or "Let's talk!" or "I love you!". Peppies say stuff like "I'm up to chat!" the smug will say "Salutations!", the lazy I've had say "I'm hungry!" or "Zzzzz..." while the jocks I say "I'm a beefcake", the ideas are limitless!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2016)

For greetings I usually use "Toasty Toast" or "hello" in a language other than English. For signatures I usually either leave theirs or give them a food.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 27, 2016)

I try to make it something befitting the villager. I have Muffy saying "ramekins" because she's a sheep (and because I work in a restaurant and recently found out that is what the little sauce bowls are called). I have a smug who calls people "dear" and a jock who says things like "waz gucci," "yo," & etc.

Oh, and a duck who I don't find very cute saying, "swan."


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 27, 2016)

Sometimes I never know what to make them say and usually just make them say hello there! for some of their greetings. I try not to make their catchphrases rude or anything because that's just not how I play the game, I take their catchphrases very seriously LOL, and will probably regret it if I made it something silly or rude. But I do remember making Olivia say "onee-kitty" at one point, it was quite cute. I also remember making Pekoe say "Mars make up!" and Ruby say "Moon prism power!" in reference to sailor moon. It was adorable I must admit. I also made Joey say quackulous in my ACWW town.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 28, 2016)

I have an eagle who says, "Bird is the word."
I have a dog who says, "Hot dog!"
I have a pig who says, "Mmm, bacon!"

I'm such a dork. LOL


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 28, 2016)

I just make them say hello with something related to their own species. For instance, Freya says "woofhello" and Sly says "crocohello". I know, it's stupid but I kind of run out of things to make them say, lol.


----------



## bellionaire (Apr 12, 2016)

I used to make them say rude words a few years ago because I could never think of anything. But now I like my animals to be a little more politically and socially intelligent, so I've had phrases like "Dump Trump!" and "Gender is false!". I also sometimes include pick up lines; for example, Tangy has "Orange you cute?" as a greeting!


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 12, 2016)

I usually just make my villagers' catchphrases reflect on their appearance. Before Peanut moved away, I had her say "sugaryness" and then that spread like wildfire. Almost everyone in town said it, even the crankies lol.
For greetings, I like to use things that would suit their personalities, like for smugs, I use foreign greetings like "Bonjour" and "Ciao". Although... for some reason, when Greta used to be in my town her greeting was "SQUEEEEEAAAAK". I guess I gave it to her from when she and I were still in my brother's town. xD


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 12, 2016)

For me, it depends on what I think of at the moment xD Although I'm not good at thinking up creative greetings all that well... I did make Baabara, my Sheep's greeting to be "I'm so fluffy" because that's what I thought of at that exact time, she's so fluffyyy! <3 I suppose I take in account of their personality, animal type, and gender as well! Or I just randomly give them something fun/funny to say!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 12, 2016)

Most of my villagers use their stock phrases but I make Marshal say "...in bed" because it hilariously fits the fabulously flamboyant personality of smug villagers. Try it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm very bad at picking new greetings - normally I just get them to say hello/hiya. 
For catchphrases, I tend to use flowers/food (i.e. - sugarplum, toffee, cupcake, muffin, honeycomb, shortcake, shortbread, macaroon, blueberry, sunflower, bluebell etc).

I know I should pitch it to their personality but they end up stealing one another's catch phrase anyway!


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 17, 2016)

When I don't make them swear in french-canadian (because lemme tell you french canadian's got a lot of swear words), I make them say anime references, like iconic sentences from naruto or kuroko no basket ;P
I'm a bad person I know...


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I love making them say bazinga, lol. 

More interestingly though, I used to be really cringy-ish and make the ones I had a 'crush' on say 'honey' or 'sweetheart' and whenever I didn't like one I would make them say something rude or stupid. 

*Clears throat.* 

But that was seven years ago, anyway, hah.


----------



## Legosass Newleaf (Apr 19, 2016)

Once I made a bunch of my villagers catchphrases "Son of a"... It was funny 
Most of the time its pretty random, depending on what I feel like or into at the time.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 20, 2016)

I recently got a villager to say "Kill" as their greeting.  haha, so funny.

Every time they start:  Kill!

haha.


----------



## Zenxolu (Apr 21, 2016)

https://imgur.com/a/a7Kiw so I made marshal call me sensei... Now I get embarrassed every time he calls me that.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 22, 2016)

For catchphrases I usually just make them say silly endearing terms like "honey" or "sweetie" lol I think its cute. As for greetings it depends. Im usually super bad with making up greetings lol


----------



## Willem (Apr 24, 2016)

I made Rolf's greeting "I will kill you."


----------



## Mash (Apr 24, 2016)

I usually don't do that to keep the villagers 100% original.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 24, 2016)

I make them say stuff like "unlike you," "in bed," and "guuuuurl" because why not.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 24, 2016)

i made Kid Cat's catchphrase Zoom and his greeting is Kiddin' Around... 
Marshal's greeting Marshalmellow.... 
Muffy's greeting is "I rock, You Rule" comes from a shirt i once saw... 
Julian's greeting is 'Ello Pansies!" that comes from Madagasgar's King Julian... 
Freya's catchphrase Da Frey because it is her shortened name and it also references the band, The Frey... 
Lucky's catchphrase is Bow-Wowch and his greeting is "I want meh Mummy" 
Flurry's greeting is Darude-Snowstorm... and usually for Flurry's catchphrase i go with something having to do with Snow
Rosie's greeting is "Look at Meow" pun off of Look at me now


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 24, 2016)

the only one i've changed greeting & catchphrase is yuka

her greeting is bonjour and her catchphrase is au revoir


----------



## freqrexy (Apr 24, 2016)

Much like pika62221's comment at the bottom of page 1, to me the sayings depend on the villager, though I'd go beyond that and think of a unique greeting based on either the villager's catchphrase or the villager's species.

To name examples from my current villager roster:

- Lucky  - "Hall-owch", after his catchphrase which is "rrr-owch"
- Bam - "Ka-BLAM", if only because of his explosive name alone
- Rocket - "Zoom zoom", thanks to her catchphrase being "vroom"
- Beau - "Sweet grass", as a result of me trying to think of what else deer eat other than salt-licks
- Pekoe - "Darjeeling", a type of tea which her aesthetic is based on

And that's just half my roster.  I've gone through so many animals it's hard to name them all right now x)

I DO try to make sure that they ALL have their original catchphrases though; if they pick them up from someone else, and ask for a change, that's when I change it back.


----------

